# RIP Jack Bruce



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

*Jack Bruce*

Jack Bruce, bassist from 1960s band Cream, has died aged 71, his publicist confirms.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

Wow...he was one of the greats. Phenomenal musician and vocalist.

RIP Jack


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

No way.

Wow.

I was just listening to White Room at the gym this morning.

Great singer, great player.

RIP.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

One of the inventors and kings of the power trio. One of the top influences of my musical journey. Forever rock royalty. I'm truly shedding a tear at the loss of this great musician and pioneer. See you in Heaven Jack.

I can't type anymore...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

Oh crap. And I finally learned to play White Room in the last two weeks. RIP Jack.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-29772926


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

Good God. There goes another one. May he RIP.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

Very sad news. A creative and brilliant musician.

We are so fortunate that Cream reunited for the London and New York concerts and that the London concert is available on DVD, etc.

Dave


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

RIP Jack Bruce....one of the true innovator's to come out of England.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/oct/25/jack-bruce-former-cream-man-dies-aged-71


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

I had started getting serious about playing bass a year before Cream formed in 1966. His style was a big influence on my playing.

Thank you Jack, R.I.P.

TD


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

My son just texted me this sad, sad news.
Cream.....Eric, Ginger and Jack were a HUGE influence for me. All three of their immense talents were on display in full colour with that band.
Jack was a great songwriter and bassist. His voice was one of the select few that you can say....he had "it". Add all those three talents together and you have a monster.
His latest album is REALLY good too. Still putting out relevant high level music in his 70's.
I was luck enough to see Cream (twice !!!) in 2005 at Royal Albert Hall. Incredible nights of music.
RIP Jack


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

It was starting to feel like it had been a conspicuously long time since one of the musical greats had left us. Not that they're somehow "marked", but there ARE a lot of musicians that have inspired us over the last half-century that are now in their golden years.

That rather morbid thought out of the way, Bruce had one of those near-operatic voices, much like Roy Orbison, that added palpable drama to a song that would have been bland in many other singers' hands. When he sang a lyric, no matter how weird or nonsensical it was, he made it sound *important*. You didn't know what the hell it meant, but you knew it was important. He also near singlehandedly made the notion of bass as a foreground instrument in rock. There were certainly bass superstars in jazz, but I can't think of a single bass virtuoso in rock before Jack Bruce.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

Sad news is right, Jack was an influence to many, his influence and music will live on.

May he RIP on the bass forevermore... 

Dawnlight smiles on you leaving,
I'll wait in this place where the sun never shines


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

As time rolls on will we lose more great musical legends. We are here to mourn and remember for as long as we are here. One of the great talents is gone. May he rest in peace.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

Huge loss for me and many of us I'm sure. Loved his work with Cream and his song writing ability was terrific. Theme From An Imaginary Western remains one of my favorite songs, Mountain or Jack versions are equally great. I'd have begged to cover it years ago if I could sing it. Papallardi and Bruce both had fantastic voices.

[video=youtube;0l_x0xH9fLM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l_x0xH9fLM[/video]

[video=youtube;L7m1zFEuCc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7m1zFEuCc0[/video]


----------



## Steveman31 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

RIP Jack Bruce.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

Truly one of the greats. May he rest in peace.

Neil


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

No one sang White Room like he did. That song has always been on my song list.

R.I.P. Jack


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Jack Bruce*

A bit late, but condolences to his family & friends.
We lost a good one.
[video=youtube;dOWVg0AoHWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOWVg0AoHWE[/video]
(Someone in Deep Purple-I think it was Glover-said they borrowed this main riff for the song Lazy.)


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Jack Bruce*



nonreverb said:


> RIP Jack Bruce....one of the true innovator's to come out of England.


Oh dear nonReverb. You've made a terrible faux pas! Jack Bruce was a proud *Scotsman*!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Jack Bruce*



nonreverb said:


> RIP Jack Bruce....one of the true innovator's to come out of England.


Oh dear nonReverb. You've made a terrible faux pas! Jack Bruce was a proud *Scotsman*. Just like Mel Gibson in Braveheart!










- - - Updated - - -

Fuckin stupid browser software spoiling my joke! Just like an Englishman!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Jack Bruce*


----------

